# Signature Pic



## Rezgirl (Oct 28, 2008)

Why isn't mine showing? I have the preview but it isn't showing when I post?


----------



## Allandra (Oct 28, 2008)

Rezgirl said:


> Why isn't mine showing? I have the preview but it isn't showing when I post?


I can see it.

Do you have your siggy pics on?


----------



## Rezgirl (Oct 28, 2008)

Duh, nevermind! I see that it's showing now! Arrgggg

Um, well maybe we should just say how to do it for the next person who has no clue about using a computer and wants to know! Well, I least I know you guys answer quickly when we have questions ! Thanks Allandra...


----------



## Allandra (Oct 28, 2008)

Rezgirl said:


> Duh, nevermind! I see that it's showing now! Arrgggg
> 
> Um, well maybe we should just say how to do it for the next person who has no clue about using a computer and wants to know! Well, I least I know you guys answer quickly when we have questions ! Thanks Allandra...




glad it's working for you now.


----------



## Connie (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, why isn't MY siggy pic showing?  I've uploaded it but it's not showing.  It's a nice Obama one :-(

ETA: Nevermind.  I figured it out. :-D


----------



## Mortons (Nov 1, 2008)

Connie said:


> Okay, why isn't MY siggy pic showing?  I've uploaded it but it's not showing.  It's a nice Obama one :-(



I see you............


----------



## Connie (Nov 1, 2008)

You only see one picture, right?


----------



## SVT (Nov 6, 2008)

test........


----------



## SVT (Nov 6, 2008)

YES!


----------



## BookGal84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Testing.....


----------



## BookGal84 (Sep 4, 2010)

Testing Part 2........


----------



## LionQueen (Oct 29, 2011)

Testing for sig picture


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 9, 2011)

Another sig pic testing. i doubt mine will show


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 9, 2011)

*slaps head*


----------



## Enyo (Mar 14, 2012)

Can anyone see mine? I see it in the "Your Current Signature Picture" area, but when I hit "preview", the box is blank.


----------



## Spongebob (May 28, 2012)

It does the same with me erplexed


----------



## Spongebob (May 28, 2012)

I can see the pic, but it won't show in sig


----------



## Makenzie (Jul 13, 2012)

Testing my siggyy pic.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 13, 2012)

I keep getting error that it's too big even though it's 500x200. I have no idea how to convert the other measurements in pixels. I'm so annoyed. I've tried 3 or 4x now and it still won't take.


----------



## PuddingPop (Jul 30, 2012)

testing....


----------



## PuddingPop (Jul 30, 2012)

test.......


----------



## afrofaithful (Jul 30, 2012)

test......


----------



## kbnax (Feb 11, 2013)

testing...


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 13, 2013)

testing....


----------



## ChocolateCupcake (Feb 15, 2013)

testing...


----------

